# Will Metamucil help with diarrhea?



## Reagan26 (Jan 7, 2005)

My friend told me Metamucil will help you. If you are constipated it will make you go, if you go poop a lot it will help to bind you and make you not go as much.Does anyone know if this is true? I am willing to try it if it will work.


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

This is funny, for I was just going to ask the same question ! I'm IBS-D--sometimes C. Just like this weekend, I went a " million times" on Friday, and now nothing at all, Sat & Sun. Now today, Monday, just a tiny bit, so far. I did buy Metamucil orange flavored-smooth textured, and took only one half teaspoon on Sat night, and last night, one teaspoon. I'm really afraid to take too much ! It might make me go way too much !I'm also a little afraid of the choking factor. I drank lots of water with it. I hope it starts helping me. It's too soon to know this, yet. Is it helping anyone else, out there?? Thanks, S.G.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have used a fiber powder intermittantly for a couple of years. While I control my d with a flavonoid supplement, my stools--soft and of a piece at that point--are noticably more compact with the fiber. There was another, similar level of improvement with the addition of omega 3 oil on a daily basis.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Soluble fiber aborbs water, so for some people it can absorb some of the water in the diarrhea and firm things up.For constipation it works similarly in that it holds water, but for that case it keeps the colon from removing too much water from the stool.Your mileage may varyK.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm taking one teaspoon of 100% psyllium husk every day to help control the urgency of my bm's. It seems to be working. I also take calcium carbonate to control the D.


----------



## steitzsteitz (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks for your answers ! S.G.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm like lagomorph. My GI recommended Konsyl fiber...no sugar, additives, etc.Please see my post under Konsyl fiber update if you have interest.(I also use Calcium, take imodium before stressful time, and take anti anxiety meds)Jeanne


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I should have credited you Jeanne, for the fiber since I got the info. from you and that is why I take it today. Thanks again.


----------



## phasefilter (Feb 10, 2004)

Kath hit the nail on the head. Your milage may indeed vary.I was taking vicodin after having surgery, and the doc told me to try metamucil wafers to stop the constipation. I chuckled to myself as I thought "Moi, constipated? I suffer from IBS-D..I'll never be constipated." The vicodin locked me up and I was miserable. I ate one metamucil wafer, and it was a 180-degree turn to not being able to get off the toilet. For me, metamucil is very bad.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Phase-Maybe don't base it on one incident with fiber...especially after your system being all shocked with vicodin and bad constipation.Like I wrote before, my GI thinks taking the fiber supplement with water makes it work much better (than wafers or tablets-which are of course much more convenient)Maybe you will not react well to any fiber, but hate to see you write if off after one bad experience at a time when your body may have been "off kilter".Good luckJeanne


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Also, metamucil is just one brand. It has many ingredients other than the psyllium. You may have to experiment with small doses of different brands to find one that works for you.


----------

